# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Ghost Brothers, Sleepy Hollow, 13QoD, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 143
It’s Friday the 13th and Drew Badger is back with a quartet of interviews from Scarefest in Lexington, KY. , as he chats with the Ghost Brothers, Halloween 24/7, the Paranormal Genealogist, and the Western Kentucky Ghostbusters.
The Roundtable of Terror is your favorite game show, the 13 Questions of DOOM!
Badger brings us the latest in Deadline News, Storm is back with Lair of the Marketing Weezel, addressing Social Media, and Haunt Minute is about a child left overnight in a corn maze. The Unknown Scare-Actor is back with Pediophobia on Face Your Fears, The Haunt-strementalist spins a trio of Midnight Syndicate tunes, and Vysther brings us a piece on The Legend of Sleepy Hollow. and the Gruesome Giveaway question AND answer are hidden somewhere in the show.
I hope you don’t have triskaidekaphobia
Featured Music: (From Midnight Syndicate
Serenade
A Slight Miscalculation
Haverghast Asylum
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

